# Real intelligent snake thieves?



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20070106/D8MFPPT00.html

At least they did what responsible hobbyists do and tried to get information about their charge, but they made the typical n00b mistake and did it after acquiring the animal...

...oh, yeah, and they stole a snake, too. Douchebags.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Not even close to the best.









Those two are idiots. And the store in question are a bunch of idiots for making a snake as easily accessible as that. And the people are even bigger idiots for stealing something like a red-tail that has above average care requirements for a snake.

It never surprises me how stupid people can be...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Why do people feel the need to take what isn't theirs?
I will never get it.....I will take a moment to cover the fact that you should take steps to identify your particular animals with overzealous photo taking, and look into Avid chips or other identifying micro chips.
Sounds silly but after a break in in 1995 I was able to conclusively prove that five snakes stolen were mine, and get a successful conviction against the theives because my snakes were micro chipped.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I saw this story on the news, and had to laugh. They go back to the same store to ask how to take care of it. There are some really stupid people in the world.

Its pretty sad when you have to get your pets microchiped over this crap. People can be real jerkoffs sometimes. If you cant afford an animal, you probably cant afford to care for it anyway, so they should leave it be.

Thats cool you got the guy convicted though CrocKeeper. I bet theres a story to go with that, I mean how did they even know where to look? Was it someone you knew? And how much does it cost to get a snake chipped, or do you do it yourself?

There will always be people trying to get something for nothing. If they are willing to steal for it they are probably not very smart, and usually get caught eventually.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

what idiots..... crockeeper im also interested in the questions jayson posted


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Why do people feel the need to take what isn't theirs?
> I will never get it.....I will take a moment to cover the fact that you should take steps to identify your particular animals with overzealous photo taking, and look into Avid chips or other identifying micro chips.
> Sounds silly but after a break in in 1995 I was able to conclusively prove that five snakes stolen were mine, and get a successful conviction against the theives because my snakes were micro chipped.


Wow I didnt realize you could do this. Thats pretty sweet!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

The things that people will do


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

idiots


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

well if you think about it i dont think it would be all that hard ....

lol j/k


----------

